# missing low right



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

If your right handed you might not be pulling through(weak shot) on the low right shots.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

larsen4 said:


> im thinking must just be a weak shot??
> 
> thanks guys


That would be my very first vote... 
Backed with the hunch of you probably knew it before it went off but didn't let it down.... 
hardest lesson in the game is to stop shooting iffy shots.
Dont worry man...I dont think it's the gear...it's the shooter  ... LOL
I've fought the same demon for several years... some days I win. Some days she does...
Sounds like you've got it about 99% right if your popping 300's pretty regular...no collapse bro.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

weak shots for sure.. try adding an ounce or two to the main to cause a slight dip out the bottom.. when you maintain the positive pressure between the bow and release, the dot sits on the x and does not bounce low; on a weak shot it drops low and you will fight it... kinda a visual aid. the other thing is dl could be a touch long


----------



## larsen4 (Apr 2, 2009)

N7709K said:


> weak shots for sure.. try adding an ounce or two to the B]main[/B] to cause a slight dip out the bottom.. when you maintain the positive pressure between the bow and release, the dot sits on the x and does not bounce low; on a weak shot it drops low and you will fight it... kinda a visual aid. the other thing is dl could be a touch long


what you mean by main???


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Front stabilizer = main


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree probably a weak shot, but another thing to try if you are having trouble holding the dot on target is to try adjusting the peep height a bit up or down for optimum fit. I've helped a few folks who were struggling due to the peep being a little high or low causing them to fight that natural line up...keep up the good shooting, half the battle is noticing what you are doing, now figure out for sure WHY, then you can address that specifically....we can only guess for you...myself, I can almost always give you the exact reason for every miss and 99% of the time it's because I didn't let down the not so perfect hold and start over...


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

larsen4 said:


> rarely the same arrow


Number the arrows to make sure. When are the low shots happening?


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

What 2fingers said.Thats were mine go when I dont complete the shot correctly.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Add some back weight to the back bar


----------

